# Really



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Bi...492777?hash=item2cc938a169:g:xb8AAOSwfVhZ~hsQ


----------



## Reesatheresa (Nov 4, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Bi...492777?hash=item2cc938a169:g:xb8AAOSwfVhZ~hsQ



[emoji32] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 9, 2017)

You never kno the way things are goin ?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a list of parts I could spend $300 on.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 13, 2017)

I got three girls non-bow pedals for $15 and a pair of AS pedals on the way I got for ten.

Don't hate me because I'm cheap and not Kelly LeBrock.


----------

